# PVC sand spikes



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I am in the process of gettign all my junk ready to invade the beach and set another state record for the most catfish caught in a vacation, but realized I now have more rods than sand spikes. I have made my own and they do jsut fine, but if I am going to make more, what size do you guys recommend? Mine now are out of 1 1/2 inch PVC and are between 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 feet depending on the angle of the bottom cut. There is some play in the holder being a little large, but it has worked well in the past. Do I need to change the diameter for any reason? Do I need to make them any longer? Thanks for the help and all the great posts. 

I will be the guy right before you get to Johnsons beach that is constantly jumping up to go get another catfish off of the line! I am getting better at staying away from them, but I can still find em!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I like mine pretty tall (never measured), but the ones I have that are short are less desirable. *

*Therefore; my line to the water is high enough for people (beach combers) to pass under. Then they do not have to walk behind me, and walk in front of me.*

*Sometimes that view is good and sometimes it is not.*


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *I like mine pretty tall (never measured), but the ones I have that are short are less desirable. *
> 
> *Therefore; my line to the water is high enough for people (beach combers) to pass under. Then they do not have to walk behind me, and walk in front of me.*
> 
> *Sometimes that view is good and sometimes it is not.*


What he said :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *I like mine pretty tall (never measured), but the ones I have that are short are less desirable. *
> 
> *Therefore; my line to the water is high enough for people (beach combers) to pass under. Then they do not have to walk behind me, and walk in front of me.*
> 
> *Sometimes that view is good and sometimes it is not.*


I was going to say that higher is better to keep your lines out of the waves but BTs answer is actually the correct answer! :notworthy:


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

1.25 pvc 4' long heat gun and wine bottle to flair out the top


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Last year I saw some folks who used about a foot of pvc and had it attached to about 5" sections of 3/8" rebar with 2 pipe clamps. They said it was easier to carry, heald as good as the pvc and was a lot easier to bury up in the sand. Is that crazy?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i like them at 5 1/2 ft for around here. i have 8fters but they are not needed. 

2" is fine. cut a 45 or 60* at the bottom. stick it in the wet sand and suck on the end of the tube (lips inside dont choke on it. ) and suck sand into it as you press down. i can get them in a good 2ft pretty effortlessly.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Looks like I need to make them a little longer, I really thought they would take off into the gulf easier if I got them too high. BT - I do like the scenery that walks by, but sometimes I get a little scared with the scenery too, so you have to take the good with the bad! :thumbup:

I have not thought about the heat gun and wine bottle idea, I will have to try that. I just take a dremel and basically sand the edges round, but I will have to try that one. 

And I know that there are some strange things that fishermen do to catch fish, and I am all for it, but has anyone ever see LP sucking the sand into the PVC? I tend to latch on and drive it as far as my big gut can sink it and that is where it stays...... But if this is purely for your entertainment, 2nd week of June around Johnson's Beach, look for the bald idiot trying to suck sand into the PVC so he can fish!!!!!

Thanks again guys for a great forum, especially for those of us that can't do this more than a week or so at a time and can't learn as much from trial and error - or trial and remember!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> i like them at 5 1/2 ft for around here. i have 8fters but they are not needed.
> 
> 2" is fine. cut a 45 or 60* at the bottom. stick it in the wet sand and *suck on the end of the tube* (lips inside dont choke on it. ) and suck sand into it as you press down. i can get them in a good 2ft pretty effortlessly.


Hubba Hubba. :blush:


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

the next time I make them I going with about a 5 foot long piece I agree that a little taller is better.

I was wondering about flaring them out and a heat gun and wine bottle seem like it would work great for that. Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sand Spikes*



johnf said:


> Last year I saw some folks who used about a foot of pvc and had it attached to about 5" sections of 3/8" rebar with 2 pipe clamps. They said it was easier to carry, heald as good as the pvc and was a lot easier to bury up in the sand. Is that crazy?


Not crazy at all!

I bought these steel fence posts at Home Depot and affixed short sections of PVC with nuts and bolts on them.

They are easy to put into the sand(Don't require a hammer) and very secure. 

BTW; these fence posts come in various lengths. C2


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sleepyluke said:


> Looks like I need to make them a little longer, I really thought they would take off into the gulf easier if I got them too high. BT - I do like the scenery that walks by, but sometimes I get a little scared with the scenery too, so you have to take the good with the bad! :thumbup:
> 
> I have not thought about the heat gun and wine bottle idea, I will have to try that. I just take a dremel and basically sand the edges round, but I will have to try that one.
> 
> ...


not a joke. 

not me, but shows how easy it is. yes, I've gotten the looks before. but hey, they stay put. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiiXa4FVmtc


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I prefer the short ones.
The taller they are, the longer the lever is and the easier it is for the catch to pull the entire rig over and into the surf.

To flare the ends, I use a toaster oven on 350 for about three minutes.
If you can, cut a piece of sheet metal to fit the opening of the oven with a hole or two in it for the pipe end to go thru.
Or even some foil to reduce the opening to a slot.
Do not have too but it keeps the heat in the oven better then the open door.
This is using the thin wall pvc.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> not a joke.
> 
> not me, but shows how easy it is. yes, I've gotten the looks before. but hey, they stay put.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiiXa4FVmtc


So many comments............................:whistling:


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Never tried sucking the sand through the pvc. Think I'll stick with my rubber mallet. They are deep enough to stay put. Had a six foot bull shark pull one over but not out. If your drag is set right that won't be an issue any way. Before the rubber mallet became part of my fishing cart, I did have to chase a rod into the Gulf. Have fun!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if your worried about what you look like when setting rod holders, that's the least of your problems. lol.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I promise yall u will not see me putting my mouth over a piece of pipe trying to suck no sand through it or nuthing else! I do surf fish with pvc rod holders, pushing them in has always worked for me. If i see a guy trying to do that, well thats why there is plenty of beach, think i will move on down a lil and set up! lol


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Why do you guys flare the ends? 

I use schedule 40 pvc cut straight on top and at a 45 on bottom - pound 'em in with a short piece of 2x4. Haven't had one splinter yet. 

(Plus, you never know what else a 2x4 might come in handy for on the beach or in the yak!)


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> I promise yall u will not see me putting my mouth over a piece of pipe trying to suck no sand through it or nuthing else! I do surf fish with pvc rod holders, pushing them in has always worked for me. If i see a guy trying to do that, well thats why there is plenty of beach, think i will move on down a lil and set up! lol


:thumbup:What he said!:whistling:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Why do you guys flare the ends?
> 
> I use schedule 40 pvc cut straight on top and at a 45 on bottom - pound 'em in with a short piece of 2x4. Haven't had one splinter yet.
> 
> (Plus, you never know what else a 2x4 might come in handy for on the beach or in the yak!)


I likem flared because they are more "gentle" to the aluminum reel castings.
And my aim does not need to be as good when I drop the butt into them.
You need to at least round off the inner diameter or the foam on the handle will get scraped off eventually.
I use the thin wall pvc.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I likem flared because they are more "gentle" to the aluminum reel castings.
> And my aim does not need to be as good when I drop the butt into them.
> You need to at least round off the inner diameter or the foam on the handle will get scraped off eventually.
> I use the thin wall pvc.


I have a bolt through my stakes about a foot down so the reel never touches top of the PVC. Good thought about rounding off the inner diameter, but I've not noticed any issues. 

I'll like the thick wall PVC though - I like to pound 'em in pretty deep & I want 'em to hold up.


----------

